# text to speech mit dialekt



## wirtschaftwunderwurs (22. Juni 2004)

hi

ich suche eine tts die auch dialekte wie bayrisch oder hessisch oder sonst was beherrscht
bisher habe ich nur die von logox gefunden
gibt es noch irgendwelche alternativen?

für jede hilfe waere ich dankbar!


----------



## JojoS (27. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube Webspeach kann schwäbeln. Bayrisch dät ja nia ned gen. Des hod eh a ogne "Grammatik"


----------

